# Recycling backpacks with sewing



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

I have more purses, bags and old backpacks than I know what to do with. I wanted to recycle them with a little 'creative destruction' and reassembling.  Hopefully the end result will be a better-looking fuctional small bug out bag that will go in my car.  Now I just gotta plan out how I want it to look. :scratch

Anyone else ever try making your own bug out bags?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Autumnvicky said:


> I have more purses, bags and old backpacks than I know what to do with. I wanted to recycle them with a little 'creative destruction' and reassembling.  Hopefully the end result will be a better-looking fuctional small bug out bag that will go in my car.  Now I just gotta plan out how I want it to look. :scratch
> 
> Anyone else ever try making your own bug out bags?


I built this bag completly from scratch. I built the fram also.


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

Very inspiring!  I was about to go to hobby lobby for extra cloth for the bag I'm making. Saw a sporting goods store right next to it and curiousity got the better of me. Ended up drooling at the backpack selections, used my money on a High Sierra. Just my size and has shoulder and hip straps for a comfy fit. Zero self-control there. :gaah: Still going to make a backpack for my car, just looks like it's going to take a little longer to finish.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Depending on the types of fabrics you use I recommend using seam sealer on your seams if you want your bag to be water tight. 

I have made my share of purses, totes, duffles etc from scratch. I have even made a few 'reconstructed' bags for a gig or two. Right now if I am not getting paid to make it I just don't have the time. But then that is how it is when you freelance for a living and have a baby on the hip.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Depending on the types of fabrics you use I recommend using seam sealer on your seams if you want your bag to be water tight.


You can also use a fabric called ripstop to line bags or to make smaller bags for inside larger bags. Ripstop is the fabric that parachutes are made of and is waterproof. Ripstop has also been used to make outerwear such as rain ponchos, the outer layer in down coats, and more. It is very light weight. I have personally never sewn it, but I have had several articles of clothing made from it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> You can also use a fabric called ripstop to line bags or to make smaller bags for inside larger bags. Ripstop is the fabric that parachutes are made of and is waterproof. Ripstop has also been used to make outerwear such as rain ponchos, the outer layer in down coats, and more. It is very light weight. I have personally never sewn it, but I have had several articles of clothing made from it.


You still need to use a seam sealer if you use ripstop. Most tents are made with a mid to heavy weight ripstop nylon. It is still recommended to use a seam sealer if you are camping in a wet environment or it might rain.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

i have a back pack that I really like but the zippers are crap. I can get new brass (not plastic) zippers. Any suggestions on replacing them?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> i have a back pack that I really like but the zippers are crap. I can get new brass (not plastic) zippers. Any suggestions on replacing them?


There are people who can do repairs, but finding the right person will take some legwork, or let your fingers do the walking.

Dry cleaners sometimes have someone who does repairs for them. Although they are getting fewer and fewer, someone who does shoe repairs might be equipped to replace zippers for you. Another thought is someone who does upholstery work might be able and willing to do it.

I would not think this would be cheap. My guess is that you will be charged by the zipper, and maybe more for a larger zipper.

This is why we live in a throw away society. People would rather have something new than pay to have anything repaired. I am the opposite. I always try to repair and maintain what I have, instead of buying a new one everytime something does not work.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JustCliff said:


> i have a back pack that I really like but the zippers are crap. I can get new brass (not plastic) zippers. Any suggestions on replacing them?


First, what is wrong with the zipper? If it is catching on things then turn the bag inside out and trim/glue/sew the fabric that is catching.

If it is stiff rub some beeswax into the closed zipper teeth then open and close it several times to work it in. There is a product called something like zipper glide that is made just for this.

If it is separating after you close it then yes, it is crap and time to replace it.

Think about hand sewing the new one in.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If I need heavy duty sewing repairs done I always look for an alterations place near a military base. Some of those places have the machines with the big needles that is best to use on heavy materials and it's generally pretty cheap.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ZRK-ENTERPRISES-100-Zipper-Outdoor/dp/B003W19WJ4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_201_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1A0DWANR0HC8Q5EVSBWV&dpID=510YI-HXHdL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_
xI tried to get one of my zippers fixed in Daytona last April at a leather and patch shop. The seamstress had some replacement sliders but none to fit my size zippers. This thread just made me recall that. I think I will try to find the right ones.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i take my items with zippers,to a alterations place in the town where i do my primary shopping at..their prices are great.and they not only do a great job with zippers.but with everything else they do as well..i now have a idea summer sleeping bag.in which i plan on takeing it to them.so they can install paracord to tie it up with,when it's rolled up..


----------

